# Spineless hedgehog



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Found this while browsing the internet... Spud the spineless hedgehog. It looks so weird!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... l-out.html
http://forum.kusadasi.biz/threads/spine ... ogs.26172/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww sweet little pathetic thing! I feel bad, but it's so cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

If this is Spud from Tiggywinkles in the UK, he did grow his quills back. He had some sort of a skin condition which they treated. Poor little critter! The sweater is pretty spiffy though.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at this fella! He's got no spikes either, but he's cute!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes he did grow them back there's a picture of him with quills.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, poor babe. I'm glad he's growing them back. I wonder what caused him to lose them all. And his skin looked horribly dry.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

When I saw spineless I was like "How is he alive!?" Then I opened this and saw you meant his quills :lol: He's so cute, glad he grew them back!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

HaHa greenbeans! I thought the same thing as you. He is so sweet in his little yellow sweater! I like that side glance we are getting from him!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Woah!! That is kinda cool! I'm happy he is getting his quills back.  Those sweaters are the new hedgehog fashion craze! :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> When I saw spineless I was like "How is he alive!?" Then I opened this and saw you meant his quills :lol: He's so cute, glad he grew them back!


:lol: hedgehogs actually don't have quills, they have spines. When I first read this forum I got kinda confused because of the 'quills'. But I just copied the title of the article


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw, he's so cute but pathetic. Poor guy, glad he grew them back!


----------

